
Found+READ: A new blog for startups - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/14/new-blog-at-gigaom-focusing-on-growing-a-startup/
======
bootload
Interesting to note Om and Niles have given up doing podcasts. [0] Words are
more timely, easier to produce, cheaper and in the end much more interesting
than voice (expensive, time consuming & technically difficult).

Reference

[0] onpodsessions, 'Phased Redeployment'

<http://onpodsessions.com/2007/03/phased-redeployment.html>

